# What would you do?



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Hey haunters. I just got the bomb dropped on me and found out that I'm going to have to get back surgery. Really, at this time of year??!!! I'm sooooo bummed but my day to day life is very unbearable, painwise. I've been working on props all year long, got my haunt registered with the HomeHauntersAssoc. but due to the pain and time restraints, I really don't see how I'm going to be able to setup my haunt this year. I don't really have any friends that are into Halloween, and all I'd really be able to do is setup some lights and a few other little things. My question is, would you setup anything or just skip it? I'd feel ashamed only having some lights and whatever I could carry and move, to my yard for some kind of Halloween flare, like some kinda wanna' be Halloween enthusiast. Just curious on your thoughts. No pitty, just opinions. lol


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I think the best thing you can do is to concern yourself with your own health. Halloween comes by every year. If it were me, I would rather not put anything out this year then to have something I was not happy with or proud of. So take it easy and let your back heal. You can still look forward to the after Halloween sales. And if you really must do something. Find a small, light weight, project that you can do setting down in an easy chair. Wire up some LED's for eyes, that sort of thing. 
Missing one Halloween is better then missing all of them. Good luck


----------



## EvilLump (Jul 27, 2009)

I had Back surgery 3 years ago on my L4 region. I had a spinal fusion. Not sure what you are having done but I had my surgery on Oct 10th and I was back to work on Nov 1.
I did still partake in Halloween just not 100% The Pain Meds will help you greatly.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Get the surgery, rest up and heal, then see what you're up for on Halloween. I think I would go with something scaled back to comfort level rather than skip entirely, and not be ashamed of having to do so under the circumstances. You could always sit outside dressed like a gimpy werewolf and tell the TOTs you're recovering from a battle to reclaim the lost throne of the local were clan


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I'd hang some lights, have a sound-track playing, a cool JoL and would hand out candy.
....then watch a horror movie marathon, which is what I do anyway after ToT.

My philosophy is "all you need is a porch light and a pumpkin"


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

If you can't build a haunt, at least put SOMETHING up to acknowledge the day. Carve a JOL and put up a fall garland at the very least. You need to put your health and well being at the top of the list, but don't pretend it isn't Halloween. I think if you fail to honor the day at all you'll feel bad about it later. Give a passing nod to tradition and save the haunt for next year. :jol:


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Definitely take care of yourself first. See how it goes and if you can only put out a couple lights - maybe also put a big sign out in the yard saying something to the effect of "2009 Haunt under construction - making it bigger and better for 2010".


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

> maybe also put a big sign out in the yard saying something to the effect of "2009 Haunt under construction - making it bigger and better for 2010".


fantastic idea!!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Take care of your health first. As to the Halloween setup, see how you feel and do what you can. Even a little decorating can help raise the holiday spirit.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your input. I think I'll do some lighting and the Under Construction sign and hand out candy. I hope you all have a great Halloween season.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Sorry to hear about the surgery, but I'm happy thinking you'll at least be better when it's over. I'd say don't plan on anything but being open and giving out candy, and any decorations you are able to put up will just be a bonus. The one thing you're forgetting is that you'll be here with us, your dysfunctional family, thru the whole season, so yes it will seem very much like Halloween. Good luck and keep us informed.


----------



## CRAZYBOUTHALLOWEEN (Jul 19, 2009)

If you are up to it you could make one of the remote control props if you dont already have one and push the button when TOTS came up that wouldnt take much effort and you still get a kick outta scaring them.. just a thought I know I couldnt stand it one year when U thought I wasnt gonna get to have halloween


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Hope all goes well with the surgery. I like the idea of maybe some lights, and as crazyabouthalloween suggested, a single remote animatronic scare. IMO, this can be as effective and enjoyable as an elaborate display or walk through. The kids will love it and remember it and will be sure to come back next year. Your health comes first so take care of business. You'll be able to pull out all the stops next year.


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

You may not feel as badly as you think that you might. I know after my back surgeryit felt sooooo good to not be in pain anymore!!! Just don't lift anything heavy and if it hurts, don't do it!! You may be able to get things decorated after all!!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Well, whatever happens, man, I hope you are ok.


----------

